# Nissan skyline R33 GTR LM-Mans - limited Edition



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi all,
well this is my dads new edition to the Skyline family 

NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR LE-MANS - LIIMITED ED Rare car -1 OF 98 , 1996 , 40,000 KM



Some of the spec

Cylinder head extensive ported & polished
2.8 HKS STROKER KIT
N1 Bored out Block 
HKS FORGED PISTONS
FULLY BALANCED forged crank Polished
uprated OIL PUMP JUN
TRUST BIG SUMP EXTENSION
uprated WATER PUMP
HKS 2.0MM STEEL HEADGASKET
HKS HEAD BOLT KIT
UPRATED INJECTORS 1000cc HKS
Aeromotive fuel pressure regulator
HKS INTERCOOLER 150mm
HKS HARD PIPES
TWIN TRUST T67 TURBOS
HKS ELBOWS
HKS ACTUATORS
OIL COOLER WITH FILTER RELOCATION KIT
SPEC-R CUSTOM BREATHER/WASHER TANK
NEW UPRATED Aluminium RADIATOR
HKS IRIDIUM PLUGS
HKS FCON V-PRO ECU & MAP SENSOR
6 SPEED HKS DOG BOX 
Agura TRIPPLE PLATE CLUTCH
STANDARD BREMBO BRAKES ALL ROUND
GTR REAR STRUT BRACE
KAWASAKI COILOVERS
50mm HKS external waste gate with screamer pipe
twin in tank tomei fuel pumps.
trust front and rear racing diffs
custom built exhaust system


Maped By Tweenie Rob (RIP) 850 BHP AT 1.8 BAR BOOST

Got off a local lad Danny Crawford, known him for 6-7 years and the car has been standing for 4+ years and never moved,
hoping to get it back on the Northeast roads again...haha

This was the video back in the day....

Used Car Roadshow Skyline LM - YouTube[/ur

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/0ri7.jpg/]

















































This was the video back in the day....

Used Car Roadshow Skyline LM - YouTube


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

*LM-Limited r33 gtr*

Yes ryan looking forward to get this up and running and back on the roads:flame:


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

torra said:


> Yes ryan looking forward to get this up and running and back on the roads:flame:


Ooohhh...got them wide Bronze Rota`s to stick on as well, and my Aquamist injection stuff,,, should set it off nicely!:squintdan


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

torra said:


> Ooohhh...got them wide Bronze Rota`s to stick on as well, and my Aquamist injection stuff,,, should set it off nicely!:squintdan


Yep roll cage and bride seats will set the car off


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

The Engine Rebuild back in the day in the uk


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Stunning looking 33 you have there mate...


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I like it! Don't change it too much


----------



## acsnaz (Jun 30, 2012)

very Nice 33, I agree with Jimbostir, dont change it too much...


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks lads 

Yea keeping her the same as she is now might go out for a role cage & some nice bucket seats but over then that she will looks the same


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

Just a few pics of the Nissan Skyline Family


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Now thats just plain greedy LOL!


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2013)

Looks clean , Nice Spec , Great pics ,, well done


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Looks clean , Nice Spec , Great pics ,, well done


Thanks mate


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

davew said:


> Now thats just plain greedy LOL!


Why doesn't my driveway look like that.... Very nice by the way,top work :thumbsup:


----------



## ryankirkley (Aug 29, 2012)

The Spec 

full re map and various works

HKS Actuators

HKS elbows

HKS Hard Pipes

2.0mm steel head gasket

HKS Head bolt kit

greddy 135mm FMIC..

Trust 272 cams

uprated water pump JUN

HKS iridium racing plugs

Spec R custom oil catch tank/washer bottle

greddy cooling panel

full engine rebuild

twin in tank tomei fuel pumps 280 l/hour

Greddy Fuel Rail + HKS fuel regulater

polished Cam covers

oil filter relocation kit + oil cooler

Trust Big Sump extension

Jun Uprated Oil Pump

Alloy Radiator

1000 cc HKS injectors

Greddy intake Plenum

External Wastgate with Screamer Pipe

HKS Fcon V Pro

Twin T67 top mounted Turbos

HKS Stroker Kit 2.8

ported and polished Cylinder Head

step 2 HKS Crank shaft

Suspension

Kawasaki. adjustable coil overs

Brakes

Running standard GT-R Brembo brakes

Transmission

Uprated front LSD trust

Agura triple plate clutch

Uprated Rear LSD trust

6 speed HKS Racing Dog box

Interior

Nismo Main Clocks (320 mph)


----------

